# Hilfe für Bau einer Farbwechsel LED Leiste



## Kannnochnix (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
inspiriert von der „LED Color Stripe“ der Firma Philips will ich mir für mein Wohnzimmer eine Leiste (Kabelkanal mit entsprechenden Bohrungen) mit Farbwechsel LEDs bauen.
Da ich von Elektronik bisher keine Ahnung habe, habe ich mich im Internet ein wenig umgeschaut und versucht schlau zu machen. 
Ich möchte 24 LEDs mit einer Spannung von 12V betreiben. Wie ich bereits gelernt habe ist ein einfaches „zusammengelöte“ nicht möglich. Daher habe ich mich für eine „Parallelereihenschaltung“ von 8*3 LEDs entschieden.
Da ich, wie ich eingangs bereits erwähnt, keine Ahnung davon habe würde ich gerne von euch wissen ob ich das so richtig verstanden habe.

Hier die Daten der Komponenten und mein geplanter Aufbau:  

Netzteil
Eingang:      230V  
Ausgang:     12V 5000 mA DC Stabilisiert

LED
Leuchtkraft extrem helle Rot 1,2; Grün 1,9; Blau 1,2 Lumen 
Farbwechsel erfolgt automatisch, langsam (ca. 1-2 Sek) 
Utyp 3,70 V   Ityp 20mA  /  Umax 4,00 V   Imax 30mA 


12V/3,7V = 3,24  also abgerundet 3 LEDs. An diesen sollen dann 3*3,7 = 11,1V abfallen. Für den Vorwiderstand bleiben demnach 12V-11,1V = 0,9V

Die LEDs müssten demnach bei 3,7V um die 20mA ziehen, also bei dieser Spannung einen Widerstand von 3,7V/20mA=185 ? aufweisen. 

Zusammen haben 3 LEDs in Reihe somit 3*185 ?= 555 ?. Da Widerstände und daran abfallende Spannungen in einer Reihenschaltung proportional zueinander sind, muss der Vorwiderstand vor einer solchen 3-er Reihe 555 ?*0,9V/11,1= 45 ? groß sein (also der nächst größere und somit 47 ?)

Schaltet man jetzt 8 solcher 3er-reihen (incl. des 47 ? Vorwiderstandes) parallel, kommt man auf meine gewünschten 24 LEDs. Wobei die Verlustleistung pro Vorwiderstand 0,9V*20mA=18mW und somit 8*18mW=144mW (0,144Watt) insgesamt betragen.

Fällt bei dieser Anordnung nun eine LED aus, leuchten zwar die anderen beiden der 3-er Reihe nicht mehr aber die anderen 7 Reihen leuchten davon unberührt weiter ohne Gefahr zu laufen „überbelastet“ zu werden.

Nun noch einige fragen die sich für euch sicherlich dumm anhören.

Da ich diese 8 parallel geschalteten Reihen ja in einem Kanal hintereinander anordnen möchte, ist zwangsläufig die letzte der 8 Reihen durch eine deutlich längere Zuleitung (im Vergleich zur ersten) verbunden. Macht das was? (also das bissel mehr Kupfer und somit der höhere Widerstand, oder ist der (bei einer entsprechend dimensionierten Leitung) vernachlässigbar ?

Ist das von mir gewählte Netzteil OK?

Kann ich die 8 Reihen (3LEDs +Vorwiderstand) einfach zusammen mit einer Lüsterklemme an das Netzteil anschließen?

Gibt es noch etwas zu berücksichtigen?


Danke an alle die es sich angetan haben diesen Text bis hier zu lesen


----------



## hela (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo!


Kannnochnix hat gesagt.:


> LED
> ...
> Utyp 3,70 V   Ityp 20mA  /  Umax 4,00 V   Imax 30mA


Das sind vermutlich nur die Daten der blauen LED, die roten und grünen LED haben eine geringere Flußspannung (siehe hier).



Kannnochnix hat gesagt.:


> ...
> 12V/3,7V = 3,24 also abgerundet 3 LEDs. An diesen sollen dann 3*3,7 = 11,1V abfallen. Für den Vorwiderstand bleiben demnach 12V-11,1V = 0,9V


Das ist richtig.



Kannnochnix hat gesagt.:


> Die LEDs müssten demnach bei 3,7V um die 20mA ziehen, also bei dieser Spannung einen Widerstand von 3,7V/20mA=185 ? aufweisen.
> 
> Zusammen haben 3 LEDs in Reihe somit 3*185 ?= 555 ?. Da Widerstände und daran abfallende Spannungen in einer Reihenschaltung proportional zueinander sind, muss der Vorwiderstand vor einer solchen 3-er Reihe 555 ?*0,9V/11,1= 45 ? groß sein (also der nächst größere und somit 47 ?)


Das ist nun falsch. Ein Widerstand ist ein lineares Bauelement und eine LED hat (eben wie eine Diode) einen nichtlinearen Zusammenhang zwischen Strom und Spannung. Deshalb kannst du für eine LED keinen Widerstand angeben und auch nicht so berechnen.
Zur Berechnung der Größe des Vorwiderstandes subtrahierst du einfach alle LED-Flußspannungen in einem Reihenschaltungszweig von der Versorgungsspannung Uv. Dafür hattest du ja schon völlig richtig 0,9V (für blaue LED?) errechnet. Das ist der Spannungsabfall über dem Widerstand und der wird nun einfach durch die 20 mA LED-Strom (der natürlich auch durch den Widerstand fließt) geteilt.

Also für eine Reihenschaltung von *4 roten LED* erhalte ich
   mit UF(typ) = 1,8 V und ILED = 20 mA      R = (12 V - (4 * 1,8 V)) / 20 mA = 240 Ohm,​für eine Reihenschaltung von *4 grünen LED* erhalte ich
   mit UF(typ) = 2,2 V und ILED = 20 mA      R = (12 V - (4 * 2,2 V)) / 20 mA = 160 Ohm​und für eine Reihenschaltung von *2 blauen LED* erhalte ich
   mit UF(typ) = 3,7 V und ILED = 20 mA      R = (12 V - (2 * 3,7 V)) / 20 mA = 230 Ohm.​Ich würde dir empfehlen bei den roten und grünen jeweils 4 LED (+ Vorwiderstand) in Reihe und bei den blauen LED jeweils 2 LED (+ Vorwiderstand) in Reihe zu schalten. Damit hast du über den Vorwiderständen ausreichend Spannungsabfall und die Verlustleistung über jedem Widerstand bleibt trotzdem unter 100 mW. Dein kalkulierter Spannungsabfall bei den blauen LED erscheint mir zu niedrig - du musst damit rechnen, dass die tatsächliche Flußspannung aller blauen LED im schlechtesten Fall 4V betragen kann. Die Angaben der typischen Werte sind ja nur statistische Mittelwerte.

Insgesamt hättest du dann 8 LED-Stränge (2 rote, 2 grüne und 4 blaue), wobei in jedem ein Strom von 20 mA fließt: Macht zusammen 160 mA, die das Netzteil zur LED-Versorgung aufbringen muss. Das dürfte für dein Netzteil mit 5000 mA kein Problem sein, es reicht aber auch ein kleineres.

Ansonsten sind auch Lüsterklemmen OK, wenn alle 8 Drähte da hineinpassen. Zur Verdrahtung reicht bei 12V und 20mA pro Strang einfacher Klingeldraht - und ob der nun einen Meter länger oder kürzer ist dürfte bei diesem Strom auch keine Rolle spielen.

Vorsichtshalber solltest du nach der Inbetriebnahme mit einem Amperemeter mal den tatsächlich fließenden Strom in jedem Strang messen. Das beruhigt unheimlich, wenn dann tatsächlich alles so ist, wie man sich das vorgestellt hatte.


----------

